# RS License



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

My little brother just got his RS license and i'm trying to find rules on what can and can't be done. Can I fish under his license? I'm pretty sure he could register my boat with a RS #, I use to fish for another person on their boat that had a RS #. 
Been searching FWC and all I can find is the list of species you are allowed to catch. Anyone know where to find all the rules for RS license holders?

Thanks


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Commercial lic.*

He Will need too form a Corp. LLC will work and hire you as a captain And you can fish under his permit he will also need to register the vessel the easiest way is let the LLC buy the boat and register it then you can work for his business on your boat


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Billin, do you know if he can sale fish in Alabama with his license or does Alabama require you to have a license from there?
Also where do I find all these rules and regulations?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Lic.*

Federal permits are just that federal you will need a saltwater products lic. In Fl and most any state you sell fish it varies somewhat state to state but I would venture to guess you will need one there as well


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

RS has nothing to do with Federal Permits. In answer to your question, If the RS is issued for a boat yes you can fish on the boat as long as you have that RS for the boat on the SPL. If it's issued to him personally you can fish on his boat but you will need a SPL your SPL doesn't need the RS endorsement. An RS is for Florida and in order to take and sell reef fish you must hold a Federal Reef Permit and they are expensive like $5000 and up and must be purchased from someone wanting to sell there quota of Reef fish( Don't even think about it).One more thing any boat that has a SPL on board must be registered Commercial and have all the required Commercial equipment. Like type 1 PFDs, Ect. Are you discouraged yet?:cursing:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Rs*

Why would you have a rs without a spl restrictive species permits are only issued to spl holders who have sold greater than 5000 worth of none restricted species so unless you have a rs on a state issued commercial fishing lic. Which is hard to obtain when you can only sell mullet etc. but I guess it could happen. To answer your question if you have a commercial lic. With a Rs endorsement to sell mackerel etc you must have a business lic and a commercial fishing lic. For the state you are in on top of any federal lic. You have to sell not land in Alabama you wlll need a saltwater products lic. Get an attorney to set this all up for you it's worth the grand it will cost


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The answer is so you can start to acquire the required $5000. You don't need a business license to sell fish. The SPL and RS is all you need for Florida. I have never had a business license. Billin no disrespect intended but you need to get the facts straight. The reason all these Florida laws came about is that FWC doesn't want every person that owns a boat getting into commercial fishing. Before there were any laws every boat on the water could catch and sell fish any place they wanted, restaurants Markets or to individuals. Now it's regulated and for good reason.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Rs*

Maybe I miss understood the OP but as I understand it he or his brother has a federal GOM commercial fishing permit therefore FWC does not regulate that and you do infect need a business lic. To do business in the counties in the pan handle And you must also have a saltwater products lic. to sell fish to anyone other than a fish wholeseller


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, the way you just stated it is correct not the way it was first stated. The SPL is the only thing required to sell to a fish house or retailer. FWC does enforce ALL regulations along with Coast Guard federal and State. I'm finished.....


----------



## floridahusker (Feb 9, 2013)

*RS license*

I was wondering if I am misreading the Alabama website, but it look sas if you could buy a commercial nonresident license in Alabama and sell several species that are on the florida RS list. It looks like Alabama still has reef fish restrictions but it doesnt say anyting about Sheepshead, Mahi, Wahoo, and several other species that require an RS to sell in Florida. Then the sales in Alabama can be used toward the $5000 requirement for Florida RS under the out-of-state landings category as long as you have trip tickets. Is this right? Anyone know if Alabama has the same restricted species list as Florida?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I know it's a old thread but I was wanting an answer to the above question as well.


----------

